# iMac G5 : Ecran noir :-x



## gyzmoo (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour 

ce soir j'ai eu une sacré surprise : en démarrant mon iMac G5, plus rien ne se passe : écran noir et après 20 secondes les ventilateurs s'emballent.

je ne peux même pas faire un reset avec le bouton de mise en route 


Que se passe t-il ?

Merci pour vos réponses

PS : l'iMac est déjà dans sa caisse d'origine pour un dépôt demain au SAV


----------



## Arlequin (27 Avril 2006)

gyzmoo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> ce soir j'ai eu une sacré surprise : en démarrant mon iMac G5, plus rien ne se passe : écran noir et après 20 secondes les ventilateurs s'emballent.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour, 

tu n'as pas le "dong" de démarrage non plus ? 

as tu fais une modification hardware ? (ram ou autre ? )

essaye de tout débrancher, alimentation incluse, pendant 30 minutes, rebranche et teste...

à +


----------



## gyzmoo (28 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, au niveau technique, il n'y a eu aucune modification et il n'y a pas non plus le DONG au départ.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Avril 2006)

aïe, pas bon ça :mouais: 

as tu essayer de lui retirer l'alimentation comme proposé ci dessus ? même toute une nuit ? 

si tu n'as pas peur de l'ouvrir, fais le et vérifie que ce n'est pas plein de poussière, retire ta ram pour voir .......

à +


----------



## vilagna (28 Avril 2006)

bonjour, je possède un imac g5 2.1ghz avec 2.5go de ram et depuis aujourd'hui, j'ai un gros soucis, je l'allume sans problème et au bout d'un temps assez aléatoire (entre 1 et 5 minutes), ou bien l'écran s'éteint alors que la bête à l'air de continuer à tourner ou alors, les actions de ma souris deviennent complètement inactives alors que le curseur évolue normalement. A l'aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gyzmoo (30 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Selon le SAV, il semblerait que ce soit la carte mère qui soit HS :hein: J'attends confirmation de ce diagnostic.


A bientôt.


----------

